
These Are the 116 Images NASA Picked to Share with Aliens (or Future Humans) - gusario
http://petapixel.com/2015/11/11/these-are-the-116-images-nasa-picked-to-share-with-aliens-or-future-humans/
======
DrScump
Not _one_ cat video?

